# Christmas Ornaments



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

*25 days of Christmas. Starting Dec 1 each day post a pic of a ornament on your tree.
*

This sounds like fun. Does anyone want to join me?


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Are "horrornaments" allowed? I have a few...
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I guess that means I have to put up a tree soon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

elputas69 said:


> Are "horrornaments" allowed? I have a few...
> Cheers,
> ET


Of course!:jol:

We may not put up the tree because of having a young dog, but we do have ornamental items we put out for the season, including horrornaments (great name for them BTW).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

elputas69 said:


> Are "horrornaments" allowed? I have a few...
> Cheers,
> ET


Those are the best kind.



Hauntiholik said:


> I guess that means I have to put up a tree soon


When you are finished with yours, you can come over and do mine. I love the Charlie Brown tree.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, that's a hoot!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Horrornament*

Here's my first one...scroll down for link to tutorial:










And it has a tutorial and 



.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are great. Do you guys have a separate tree for Halloween ornaments, or do they all go in the same tree? I hate to say it, but most od my Halloween ornaments are cute. I know, I hang my head in shame.

I usually decorate a couple of trees, so I have several themes. This year I'm only going to do one, (or two) so I'm not sure which one I'll use. I'm kind of leaning to vintage this year. I also have candy cookie tree, (in the kitchen of course), all Santas tree, birds tree, mix (kids ornaments, gift ornaments, family...),

This is one of my oldest ornaments. Jolly Old Saint Nickolas.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

All my horrornaments and props get evicted by my wife, promptly after Halloween is over...so I stole one of her xmas trees and put it in my studio. There I put all the horrornaments. I'm working on a few more this season.
But I also have a collection of regular ornaments...those are allowed in the living room.
Cheers,
ET


scareme said:


> Those are great. Do you guys have a separate tree for Halloween ornaments, or do they all go in the same tree? I hate to say it, but most od my Halloween ornaments are cute. I know, I hang my head in shame.
> 
> I usually decorate a couple of trees, so I have several themes. This year I'm only going to do one, (or two) so I'm not sure which one I'll use. I'm kind of leaning to vintage this year. I also have candy cookie tree, (in the kitchen of course), all Santas tree, birds tree, mix (kids ornaments, gift ornaments, family...),
> 
> This is one of my oldest ornaments. Jolly Old Saint Nickolas.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll have to take some pics of my regular xmas tree ornaments.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Day 2- This is a set of refrigerator magnets I bought from the Shadow Farm. During Halloween I hang them on the refrigerator. I attached little hook catches, so at Christmas I can hang them on the tree. Double duty, double the fun.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I'm even later on day three. You know when you get your artificial tree out and there seems to be one ornament you missed when putting the tree away last year? (Just like there is always some candy or jellybeans left in the straw of the Easter baskets.) Well this year I found my Mom's Irish pipe. I would have felt so bad if I had broke this one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My sister made me this one. She panted the angels and attached the cloth and pearls. I'm afraid she's the one who got the talent in our family.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

These are some of my very favorite ornaments. I got them the year my first daughter was born (too many years ago to mention).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are beautiful. They look really fragile. I love honeycomb decorations. I've never seen them as ornaments before.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

scareme said:


> Well I'm even later on day three. You know when you get your artificial tree out and there seems to be one ornament you missed when putting the tree away last year? (Just like there is always some candy or jellybeans left in the straw of the Easter baskets.) Well this year I found my Mom's Irish pipe. I would have felt so bad if I had broke this one.


"Irish pipe." Is that what they call those nowadays...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Day 6 I bought this at a thrift store. I thought it was so cute.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lord Homicide said:


> "Irish pipe." Is that what they call those nowadays...


Aye. And I remember the day Pa caught Ma out back of the barn smoking some of the wacky tobacky. (She found my patch). I'd never seen Pa so mad since when Sister ran away with the traveling salesman.

In truth, my Dad used to smoke a corncob pipe a long time ago. Not one he made himself. A store bought one. But still, it looked pretty share cropperish.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our nativity set with a few extra visitors to the manger:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lol Jesus welcomed everybody.

I think I'm a day behind on posting, so I'll post two ornaments today. I got these from Jennifer Burns. I have a couple more from her. I'll have to look them up.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Loving everyone's photos!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another nativity set. I made this for one of my sisters who put in a request for a feltie nativity set on Spooky1's Facebook page.

FullSizeRender5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww! How sweet! ^


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the nativity set, Roxy.

Well I finally got the camera working. I was getting so desperate I was about read the manual that came with it. Whew! Dodged the bullet on that one. I was going to go back and catch up, but I'll just pick it up here.

This is one I got from my Mom. Anyone else remember these?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Day 17 This vintage one came from Germany. Sorry the picture is so blurry. This is the trouble I've been having.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see your house in that ornament:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My own first ornament.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Love it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Another nativity set. I made this for one of my sisters who put in a request for a feltie nativity set on Spooky1's Facebook page.


OMG they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Headless

This could be an ornament with the simple addition of a string loop. It's an angel feltie I made for one of the ladies in my church choir. Fits the Christmas season perfectly.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Sweet!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nawwwww she's cute too


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Our tree topper.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cool ^


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's one I made a couple of days ago:
Tutorial is on the "prop how-to" section of HF.
Cheerio!
ET


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Fabulous!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very ghoulishly festive elputas


----------

